# Original Jungle Sounds in Bristol!!



## danfb (Nov 11, 2009)

Gonna be amazing!!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd have made the effort for that if I wasn't being dad that weekend.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd have made the effort for that if I wasn't being a skint bumpkin from Devon that weekend...and most others these days


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Nov 23, 2009)

Bad Company???


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2009)

nooooooooooooooo

this one




dundu dundu dundudun.....


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2009)

Does look good.


----------



## danfb (Nov 27, 2009)

its tonight!


----------



## danfb (Aug 18, 2010)

*This look's good...*









I think I shall attend


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 21, 2010)

danfb said:


> I think I shall attend



Of course you'll attend...being the promoter


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought Lakota was being closed down and turned into flats?


----------



## hermitical (Aug 22, 2010)

wish them and everyone else would stop putting their shite posters everywhere


----------



## danfb (Aug 27, 2010)

I hear theres an excellent job going standing on park street with a poster on a stick if you know any takers?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2010)

hermitical said:


> wish them and everyone else would stop putting their shite posters everywhere


 
I prefer them to concrete and chipboard.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2010)

whose in bad company these days? DBridge has gone solo as has Fresh (they were both in it right?) Is it the bloke who made the tea? No offence - Im sure they are all very talented individuals!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2010)

ska invita said:


> whose in bad company these days? DBridge has gone solo as has Fresh (they were both in it right?) Is it the bloke who made the tea? No offence - Im sure they are all very talented individuals!


 
to answer my own question: "Bad Company , is the stage name of drum and bass producers Jason Maldini, Darren White (dBridge), Dan Stein (Fresh) and Michael Wojcicki (Vegas)."!

So its Vegas and Maldini who are left!


----------



## hermitical (Aug 28, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> I prefer them to concrete and chipboard.



no accounting for taste

they take something ugly and make it even uglier


----------

